# Cylinder & Slide 1911 "Adventurer"



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just bought this Cylinder & Slide 1911 "Adventurer". It was made in 2012 and has a low serial number and has never been fired. It makes a nice companion for my Detonics Combat Master. I was hoping that the grips would be interchangeable between the two as I have a set of stag grips for the Detonics. Wouldn't you know it but the bottom hole is in a different position.

In fact and as far as I know nobody makes aftermarket grips for this pistol? And as far as I know they only made a limited run of these and don't make this pistol anymore? But they will build one to order? I had an extra set of stag grips that I cut down to fit. I also had to drill a new bottom hole. The trick was getting that bottom hole to be in the exact same position as the one on the original grips. Then countersink the hole far enough to accommodate both the grip screw and bushing lip. One wrong move and you've just f'd up an otherwise good set of grips.

With such a wide variety of different grips available for the 1911's my only alternative is to get a set of full size grips and alter them to fit. I really like the looks of those stag grips on an all black pistol. It was well worth the effort.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Very nice! Never seen one of those before


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. Very nice! Never seen one of those before


Thank You!

This was the first time that I'd ever seen one anywhere either. Let alone a Detonics sized custom 45. The owner of the store had it built for himself as a collectors piece and from time to time would put it on display and up for sale. I had intentions of buying a high end 45 when I went to the store, Wilson, Les Bear etc. But this one jumped out at me. Cylinder & Slide has been making custom guns since 1978. The gun came with a build sheet describing all of the work that was done to it along with a target. I called the company and even got to speak with the person who built the gun back in 2012. He chopped and checkered the frame along with hand fitting all of the parts. It also comes with a Bar-Sto barrel and custom made recoil spring assembly. You can shake the gun and there's not a rattle in it. It's like holding a solid piece of steel. Yet all of the parts move effortlessly as if they were all on ball bearings. There's not a tool or machining mark on it.

A very impressive handgun indeed if not for just the workmanship alone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard of Cylinder and Slide. But I have seen their work on other guns people sent in. I've never seen a full gun with only their name on it. 

Again, congrats


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I have heard of Cylinder and Slide. But I have seen their work on other guns people sent in. I've never seen a full gun with only their name on it.
> 
> Again, congrats


I bought two Wilson's from a friend of mine. He's a retired CHP (California Highway Patrol) officer. He kept on bugging me to go to this one particular gun store. Which was kind of out of the way for me. That's where he originally bought his Wilson's from. I finally got the urge and relented. They carry both high and low end guns with everything in between. This was the first gun store that I've ever been to that had such a wide variety of high end handguns in stock. They had fully engraved Colt's, Wilson's, Les Bear's, Nighthawk's you name it. I didn't see any Taran Tactical G34's though. If they did I might have had to buy one as well. They did have a Zev Technologies custom G19 and a few other custom Glocks of unknown origin. But I was really on a mission for a high end 45

At $3,000 the C&S Adventurer certainly was not cheap. But like your Taran Tactical you get what you pay for, a hand crafted pistol that not too many other people have. As far as my other 1911's go my Sig 1911 TTT (Two Tone Tactical) has got to be the best made of the bunch. I was very impressed with the workmanship and quality of that pistol. I got it for $900 used from the same store where I bought the C&S Adventurer.

I've polished the flats on the slides, hammer, trigger, magazine catch and pins of my two Wilson's. I don't know? Too much black, I like a little contrast. As for the C&S Adventurer I'm leaving it well enough alone. It's got a beautifully polished and blued slide that goes well with the matte black frame, top of the slide and controls, besides it's not made of stainless steel like the others.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice guns.

Yes, you do get what you pay for. I'm tired of talking to the Taurus and Hi Point fans on Glocktalk, trying to get that point across 

One day, I may buy another Ed Brown 1911, but in 9mm. We'll see.

As for the TTI guns - those things usually sell out in a day, as they are had to get.

I've looked at several Zevs, but when you start checking the forums, I've seen too many complaints about Zev to buy one of those for the price they want. 

Your Wilson's are very nice. I have looked at Wilson, but I just don't care much for the U shaped rear sight they use. I looked at their website a couple of weeks ago, and it seemed like every 1911 uses that rear sight. I had a Wilson Beretta before, and I swapped out that rear sight after the first range trip. I prefer a square rear notch.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice guns.
> 
> *Yes, you do get what you pay for.* I'm tired of talking to the Taurus and Hi Point fans on Glocktalk, trying to get that point across
> 
> ...


That's for sure!!! 

But with the Sig 1911 TTT I think that you get more than what you pay for? It really is that nice. The fit, finish, and machining are first rate. I say that as I own other make 1911's including Colt that I can compare it to. My Walther Q4 SF is another extremely well made gun. I don't know whether all Wilson's come standard with those U shaped rear sights or not? Mine just happened to have them. I know that they sell the square notch sights. On their web sight they show both types selling for the same price #593, #593SQ and #991 #992SQ. Same for their night sights #598 #598SQ and #993 993SQ. Unless ordered specifically they may just use what they have on hand? I really don't know? Of course they have other sights as well.

I bought both of my Wilson's from my friend. He bought two EDC X9's because he wanted to have two with consecutive serial numbers. Then later on thought: What the hell did I do that for? He then bought two EDC X9S's, one with a rail and one without. He sold me the one without the rail. He gets a law enforcement discount on them and sold them to me for what he paid for them. Plus I didn't have to pay sales tax from a private sale.

I don't know too much about the Zev's performance wise? I'm not to crazy about the looks of their slides. I bought my Shadow Systems MR918 mostly because I liked the looks of it, I got to handle one and it was readily available. It's performed quite well and I haven't had any issues with it. At any rate you're probably better off with the Taran Tactical even though you had to wait that long. That is one awesome looking gun!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe Wilson will change the rear sight if you order it that way. But when I look at websites with Wilson 1911s in stock, or Wilson 1911s that they just sold - they all have the U shaped rear sight. So, that seems to be what comes on there normally. Some 1911 makers let you do some customization. I know Wilson lets you make some changes if you call (or at least, they used to). But, I don't know if a rear sight swap is allowed or not. 

My favorite 1911s are from Brown. I did have a couple of Dan Wesson Valors, and I really like those. But, when I have seen recent Valors, they put different sights on them now. I preferred the sights they used to use. 

As for TTI - I would say that the Combat Master shoots as well as the high ends 1911s I used to own. That is why I have been on the fence as to whether or not I will spend the $$ for a 9mm Ed Brown... IF I buy a 1911 again, that's what I would like...

I have owned 12 different 1911s over the years... I have no 1911s anymore, though... I do miss the platform. But, for the size and weight, I've always gone with a Beretta over a 9mm 1911 because of capacity. 

And, I actually sent off a Gen 5 Glock 19 to TTI in December 21. I wanted another Combat Master, as I am super impressed with the one I have. I am getting the same stuff done, except it will have no magwell. I had to buy a ton of expensive +0 TTI mag base plates to get the mags to work well with the Combat Master magwell. I have a Glock 19 I carry a lot, and that carry Glock and the G19 Combat Master will share mags. I didn't want to have to get more mags and buy a lot of +0 baseplates again. So, I am going to just stick with the built in Gen 5 magwell on that Combat Master.

I likely won't get the gun back until 2023, but we'll see...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh... I have been so tempted to buy a Shadow Systems gun many times. I've just been so happy with the Gen 5 G19, that I decided against it. As for Zev. I have seen a LOT of posts on other forums about problems with their guns and some quality issues. I've read enough to pass on the brand.

Because of my neck and shoulder issues, I can't do anything heavier than a Beretta. That's why I went with TTI after checking out the steel framed CZs and the steel framed Walther. Years ago, I loved heavy guns like that. Now - not so much. The weight of the Combat Master vs the accuracy is very nice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Maybe Wilson will change the rear sight if you order it that way. But when I look at websites with Wilson 1911s in stock, or Wilson 1911s that they just sold - they all have the U shaped rear sight. So, that seems to be what comes on there normally. Some 1911 makers let you do some customization. I know Wilson lets you make some changes if you call (or at least, they used to). But, I don't know if a rear sight swap is allowed or not.
> 
> My favorite 1911s are from Brown. I did have a couple of Dan Wesson Valors, and I really like those. But, when I have seen recent Valors, they put different sights on them now. I preferred the sights they used to use.
> 
> ...


At first I never considered spending up to $3,000 for a handgun let alone a 1911. As there are plenty of really good 1911's from any number of manufacturers out there on the market place. Then my friend asked me if I'd be interested in buying one of his Wilson's for what he paid for it. I figured that with his law enforcement discount and not having to pay sales tax I probably saved over $600 had I bought one new. It was an opportunity that I couldn't pass up. If it was an Ed Brown, Les Bear, Nighthawk, etc. I would have bought it just the same. My friend just so happens to be a Wilson guy. But I did like the concept of a double stack 9mm on a 1911 platform and the EDC X9 has a different look and feel to it. Right now I've got seven 1911's all 45's and the two Wilson 9mm's. 

When they first came out with the Detonics I was always a sucker for a chopped 1911 in 45ACP. I never imagined myself ever owning one as they were as rare as hen's teeth. When my first opportunity came up I didn't hesitate to buy it. The Seattle guns are more sought out by collectors. Mine is from Pendergrass GA. I believe that the GA guns were more mass produced? I haven't been able to compare mine with a Seattle gun as to fit and finish. With regards to that there were a few things on the GA gun that left a lot to be desired. It's no where's near the quality of the C&S Adventurer that's for sure. But there again you do get what you pay for. But to the Detonic's credit I haven't had any issues with it and it's built like a tank.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> *Oh... I have been so tempted to buy a Shadow Systems gun many times.* I've just been so happy with the Gen 5 G19, that I decided against it. As for Zev. I have seen a LOT of posts on other forums about problems with their guns and some quality issues. I've read enough to pass on the brand.
> 
> Because of my neck and shoulder issues, I can't do anything heavier than a Beretta. That's why I went with TTI after checking out the steel framed CZs and the steel framed Walther. Years ago, I loved heavy guns like that. Now - not so much. The weight of the Combat Master vs the accuracy is very nice.


I've got a G23 in 40 and a G26 9mm. So I never considered buying a G19. I bought the Shadow Systems MR918 because it was different in both appearance and feel. It's basically a custom Glock G19. They no longer make the MR918 and replaced it with the MR920. From what I understand is that Shadow Systems started out making aftermarket parts for Glocks then it got to the point where they figured that they might as well make a complete gun.

Fortunately for me I don't have any issues carrying a heavy gun. I own and carry both.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I've got a G23 in 40 and a G26 9mm. So I never considered buying a G19. I bought the Shadow Systems MR918 because it was different in both appearance and feel. It's basically a custom Glock G19. They no longer make the MR918 and replaced it with the MR920. From what I understand is that Shadow Systems started out making aftermarket parts for Glocks then it got to the point where they figured that they might as well make a complete gun.
> 
> Fortunately for me I don't have any issues carrying a heavy gun. I own and carry both.



Yes, Shadow Systems used to make some cool aftermarket Glock barrels. I wanted to get one, but by the time I got around to it, they discontinued doing it. They only sell barrels for their own guns now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will admit, those new 9mm Wilsons are tempting. They look very sweet.

I used to own a couple of Ed Brown Special Forces 1911s. They were pretty awesome. And the Custom Shop Springfield 9mm 1911 I had was awesome accurate. But, there were some issues with that gun. I'd never buy another Custom Shop Springer again - not without seeing it first (mine was a custom order). That gun weighed about 50 ozs, and it felt almost like shooting a 22. 

We'll see... One of these days. For now, I've spent enough money


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I will admit, those new 9mm Wilsons are tempting. They look very sweet.
> 
> I used to own a couple of Ed Brown Special Forces 1911s. They were pretty awesome. And the Custom Shop Springfield 9mm 1911 I had was awesome accurate. But, there were some issues with that gun. I'd never buy another Custom Shop Springer again - not without seeing it first (mine was a custom order). That gun weighed about 50 ozs, and it felt almost like shooting a 22.
> 
> *We'll see... One of these days. For now, I've spent enough money *


Yeah, me too that is until I visit that same gun store again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Yeah, me too that is until I visit that same gun store again.


Well, I can honestly say that except for a 5" 1911 in 9mm, there isn't anything else out I want right now. Not after all the crap I've bought over the years. I have a list of all the guns I've ever bought, and it's pretty damn long...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I can honestly say that except for a 5" 1911 in 9mm, *there isn't anything else out I want right now.* Not after all the crap I've bought over the years. I have a list of all the guns I've ever bought, and it's pretty damn long...


That's what I always say. Famous last words!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> That's what I always say. Famous last words!


Oh, hell, I know. I've said it on and off for the past 25 years now. But this time... There comes a point where you've owned almost everything.

And, I've finally come to realize there is NO mystery gun out there that will make me shoot better than what I already do... Better than any of the guns I currently have....

My skill has gotten better over the years. But I have a damn tremor in my left hand. It's not horrible, but it builds the longer I shoot. And, it's gotten a little worse as I get older. I do shoot best with my Combat Master, but I've hit a wall because of that left hand. I can't do any better.

I've found that if I go after 2pm, I shoot a little better. For some reason, the tremor is worse in the morning. I am wasting my time to go shoot when they open at 10am. Also, the doctor told me that a tremor usually gets worse for a person the more they concentrate on what they are doing. I have found this to be true.

When I go shoot when I am very tired, I shoot better. If I am excited to try something new, the tremor is worse. But, if I don't sleep well the night before and I go shoot anyway - I shoot better. I think because I am less focused on what I am doing. It's weird...

I also have a very slight tremor in my neck and shoulders (you can't even see it, but tests show I have it) - with arthritis in my neck, the spinal bones are not smooth any longer... With the tremor and the rougher bones, my neck gets locked up all the time because of the tight muscles. And, I am always having to see a chiropractor to knock my neck loose. It's frustrating. But, when I focus on watching a tv show, or doing something, it does get worse. It's really weird... So, there is something to what the doctor said about it increasing when you focus on something.

I do kind of want a 9mm 1911. But, after owning some higher end ones, I am never satisfied with the fit and finish of the cheaper ones anymore. A few years ago, I looked at several 1911s at gun shows, and I always found at least 1 issue that made me pass. Side to side wobble in a 1911 trigger drives me crazy. And, I want a certain feel out of the thumb safety when I click it on and off.

That may be something I get in the future, we'll see. But, I just got engaged. And, we want to get a house eventually. So, I'm going to lay off the gun money for now. Hell, just buying ammo is expensive enough for now.

After going well into 3 digits of guns in my lifetime, I can handle taking a break. I just look forward to that 2nd Combat Master coming.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, hell, I know. I've said it on and off for the past 25 years now. But this time... There comes a point where you've owned almost everything.
> 
> And, I've finally come to realize there is NO mystery gun out there that will make me shoot better than what I already do... Better than any of the guns I currently have....
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your engagement!

My wife and I have been married for over 40 years. We grew up in the same town and worked together for the same company. We bought our first house together while we were engaged and about 6 months before we got married. We're both into cars, guns and wandering out into the middle of nowhere. In fact at one time we got so fed up with our jobs. I went to a driving school and learned how to drive tractor trailers. We thought we might like doing that as a husband and wife team. My first day out and before I even got into the truck my driving instructor looked at me and asked: "What the f'k do you want to do this for?" I went for 26 weekends, by that time I'd decided that I didn't want to live out of a truck. Most of my driving was city driving learning how to maneuver a 60-80 ft. long 8 ft. wide vehicle in traffic while constantly shifting, downshifting and making wide turns. I guess he was right? What the f'k do I want to do this for? Out on the open highway it was fun, you feel like you're king of the road looking down on all the four wheelers. It's like you're a great big whale with all of these little schools of fish swimming all around you.

I've been fascinated by and obsessed with mechanical objects since I was a kid. At a young age I used to take my toys apart just to see how they "tick". My family had a 16 ft. runabout and we belonged to a boat club. The members of the club would pay me to help them out with their boats and do chores around the club. When I was 14 years old I bought an old 12 ft. ski boat with a 50 h.p. Mercury outboard motor from one of the members of the club, both needed work. I fixed the boat up and got the engine running. I could do 50 mph on the water which was pretty fast for a boat. From there it was on to cars and guns. It's been a lifelong obsession and I've done four complete auto restorations right out of my garage. I still have two of those cars, one I bought in '77 and the other in '89.

I've rebuilt engines, transmissions, suspensions and just about averything else automotive. But of all the mechanical objects I enjoy working on guns the most. I like buying them, taking them apart and tinkering with them. Polishing out all of the little imperfections until each moving part is friction free and feels like they're on ball bearings. Some of the work is purely for aesthetics. Of course on your high end guns all of that work is already done. That's what you're paying for. I can easily spend 8 to 16 hours or more on any given gun. Just polishing the flats on a slide can take 4 or more hours depending on whether it's a brushed or mirror like finish. Even on guns in the $1,000 to $1,500 range I can always find something to do on them. On guns that are between $500 and $1000 I can find a lot more to do on them. Even when they work straight outta' the box. You can always find some roughness or grittiness somewhere. These are mass produced guns where it's not cost affective to smooth them all out. However it is intricate work and you really have to have a thorough understanding of how each part interacts with each other. Knowing where to polish and where to leave things the hell enough alone.

Of course you could also put a coupla' thousand rounds out of a gun before things start to smooth out. But you have to figure in the cost of ammo to break a gun in. I'd rather buy the gun take it home and dry fire it, work the action and feel for any roughness and grittiness. If there is any, take the gun apart, find out where it's coming from and polish it all out before firing a single round. On any gun whether new or especially used it's always a good idea to field strip, examine and clean it before firing it. You never know what you may find. Not only that but it can be a frustrating experience to take your brand new gun out to the range and have it malfunction on every coupla' rounds due to some minor manufacturing imperfection that could have been spotted and resolved during a simple field strip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on 40 years.

I'll be 50 this year. It's nice to fall in love again at this age - you appreciate things much more.

I was married to hell for 15 years. I stayed the last 8 years simply for my son. I was trying to make it until he was age 17/18. I made it until he was 10, and then it was killing me. I couldn't take it anymore. We were basically roommates. She was addicted to the internet, and I went everywhere by myself.... Even vacations. 

I am much, much happier with who I am dating now. And, we have dated for 5 years now. 

She really isn't into guns, but will occasionally go shoot with me at the range. But, we have the best time in the world together.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats on 40 years.
> 
> I'll be 50 this year. It's nice to fall in love again at this age - you appreciate things much more.
> 
> ...


Thank You!

My wife and I hit it off since we were teenagers. Growing up in the same town we all had the same friends too. It was like one big happy family. Like me she's into cars, guns, trucks and trains. We even made several cross country trips all by rail and often go train watching. We do everything together, that was just one of the reasons why we considered driving as a husband and wife team. That and of course hating our jobs, mostly because of the office politics and a boss that treated his subordinates as children. But the benefits were good, we got to work together and it paid the bills.

The only gun my wife didn't like to shoot was my 12 gauge shotgun all the rest she's okay with. The key to being happy is to find the right person and as you say: "have the best time in the world together." I sincerely wish you and your significant other all the best. It's never too late to find true happiness. Now if I could only get a nice big Peterbilt and a place to keep it, I'd really be happy. As much as I wouldn't want to do that for a living every time I see one I just want to get back in and drive one again.


----------

